# When glue works too well



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I've made an out feed table/jig of sorts that I occasionally have attached to the backside of my bandsaw when resawing or ripping long stock. I ran out of room on my assembly table so I was gluing up a cutting board here knowing that any drips resulting from squeeze out would easily scrape or flake right off of the plastic laminate. I was wrong. Titebond II apparently has a tenacious grip on cheap laminate, enough to pull it right off the particle board substrate. These were allegedly "high quality" office furniture desk tops that I did get for free, so I guess I can't be too broken up about it. It's still functional for what it's being used for, just not as pretty anymore. Has anyone else experienced a situation where they knew the grip of the glue wouldn't be a problem, but it was?


----------



## TiggerWood (Jan 1, 2014)

I wouldn't say the grip of the glue was a problem but I did a glue up on my table saw knowing the glue wouldn't stick. The next day there were some pretty nasty rust patches where the glue was on the table.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I learned the lesson of wet wood glue on cast iron a long time ago.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Good Luck on that. I keep my out feed and other tables waxed with JPW. I don't think you can even get super glue or anything else to stick to it.

Even when I get slack I use an old Stanley chisel to clean the glue off. I have to sharpen it every so often, but never use it for anything other than cleaning dried glued spots, wet glue in joints, gummed up spots everywhere.

Try it, you might like it!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I've waxed every cast iron surface in my shop, don't know why I didn't think to wax the out feed table too, not only would it keep this from happening again, but help things slide better as well.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Titebond II pops right off my Formica bench top. Your laminate must have some wood/paper product in it.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

It wasn't made in a cabinet shop, that's for sure. The laminate is very thin, maybe 20% as thick as what you'd be able to buy if making your own.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Probably the sort of laminate seen on Sauder furniture.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a cheap harbor freight workbench, so I just wax the crap out of the top and glue away. A paint scrapper pops off any dried glue easily afterwords. I would have thought a melamine-type table top wouldn't stick either, sorry you had trouble with the glue. I kind of want to wax every surface in my shop now.


----------



## spclPatrolGroup (Jun 23, 2010)

I lay down butcher paper wax side up over my bench or table saw or whatever I am gluing on top of.


----------

